# Naruto Chapter 605 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2012)

Discuss away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

I predict a shitstorm from Obito


----------



## auem (Oct 2, 2012)

i predict ----------> The shit really gets real...

this prediction won't fail...no way...


----------



## Chuck (Oct 2, 2012)

This was no mistake, it was neither a genjutsu nor was it a _henge_ nor did Kakashi miss & hit Rin instead. This is was Kakashi's first step to becoming final villain.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 2, 2012)

Obito unlocks the MS and becomes Madara's willing follower. End of flashback.


----------



## ed17 (Oct 2, 2012)

my prediction is kakashi will cry over Rin's dead body while obito is slowly starting to pull himself off from the battlefield back to madara's cave and questioning kakashi's promise. Madara will use this oppurtunity to corrupt him


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Oct 2, 2012)

Madara says "Obito so surprised you returned" "hehe now come with me and create a world of peace", this is after the some how could this happen emo-rage.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 2, 2012)

Flashback within a flashback. We see how Kakashi managed to strike Rin. Afterwards she dies, and Obito goes back to Madara to turn evil.


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Oct 2, 2012)

We're still going to have flashbacks.
I predict the reason why Kakashi stabbed Rin, Obito unlocking MS and Obito going all depressed and mad then return to Madara's feet. Madara would be all like "I told you so. I'm right, you're going back to me, boy."


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 2, 2012)

tomatoxcherrylover said:


> We're still going to have flashbacks.
> I predict the reason why Kakashi stabbed Rin, Obito unlocking MS and Obito going all depressed and mad then return to Madara's feet. Madara would be all like "I told you so. I'm right, you're going back to me, boy."



I doubt it. The reason why Kakashi stabbed Rin is the only thing that can reach Obito as he is now. If he is to get converted before his death that's the one punch Kakashi can throw. So Kakashi should tell Obito during their fight and it shouldn't be part of Obito's flashback.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh man my predictions last week just depress me now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Chapter *604*:
> 
> - Obito accidentally kills Rin.
> - Madara wakes up.
> ...






Evidently the pacing is just not going to happen there. Either this flashback drags on for another ten chapters, or Kishi cuts all the stuff we're actually interested in like the development of Akatsuki and details on the Yagura incident beyond one panel.

Therefore, next week, Rin dies (finally). 

But she'll spend 17 pages dying, so we won't really know what happened until chapter 606.


----------



## TroLLSama (Oct 2, 2012)

I predict dat epic scenes


----------



## Zelavour (Oct 2, 2012)

Obito stares at Kakashi and Rin for a while, we see Kakashi and Rin speak and Rin dies.
Obito then goes back to Madara and joins him for the Moons Eye Plan.
Flashback ends with Obito saying something about Rin towards Kakashi.

We wont be seeing Obito join Akatsuki or anything, because this is a flashback about Rins death for the upcomming fight against Kakashi, nothing else is important right now.


----------



## Yammyboy (Oct 2, 2012)

I thinks, its the Anbu way, remember Sai and Kakashi is a former anbu member.Or just a illusion/ enemy/clone/ disguise rin...hmmm..


----------



## Captain Dupe (Oct 2, 2012)

Dafuq... kakashi killed Rin!


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## ch1p (Oct 2, 2012)

I get that there are plenty of end of chapter plot points right now, but srly, pacing is terrible. I predict the end of the flashback, but we might have another chapter beyond the next for the flashbacks. Like I said, pacing is being terrible.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 2, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> But she'll spend 17 pages dying, so we won't really know what happened until chapter 606.



This/\ This all the way.  Just like the last three chapter this is going to be sterch out to fill the full chapter. If we are luck we may see Obito go back to Madara but it will be the last page.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 2, 2012)

Chapter 605: Obito Falls
Start text-Rin killed by...

*Chapter starts where we left off*
Obito: ...
*Kakashi runs off, he doesn't see Obito*
Obito: ...
Spiral Zetsu: You ok?
*Obito runs towards Rin*
Obito: ...Rin.
Rin: ...Ob...ito?
Obito: What happened?!
Rin: Ka...kashi...he's...
Obito: Rin? RIN!!!
*Obito starts to cry, then a close up on his face where he's now got an emotionless look*
Spiral Zetsu: What are you going to do now? 
Obito: ...
Spiral Zetsu: She can still be brought, remember?
Obito: !
*Obito recalls White Zetsu's words about Moon Eye Plan*
Obito: ...I can't do that, it wouldn't be right.
Spiral Zetsu: ...Well let's at less go back to Madara's hideout, I can't stay away from Gedo too long, and you wont be able to get very far on your own. Let's go, me and the others will get your spirit up!
Obito: Sprial Zetsu...
Spiral Zetsu: When someone close to you dies, it's always best to seek comfort from someone else, I don't think you'd want to get that comfort from Kakashi, and it's been so long that no one would really remember you too well, but we've spent a long time together, we helped you come this far, we're your friends!
Obito: ...Yah...alright. I'll go back.
Spiral Zetsu: Yay! 

*Back at Madara's hideout*
Obito: ...
Madara: So you came back.
Spiral Zetsu: His girlfriend got killed by his bestfriend, was pretty brutal.
Madara: Do you have a better understanding now?
Obito: ?
Madara: This world is just like I've told you, it's hell. 
Obito: !
Madara: You can carry out my will, to make this world full of winners, peace, and love. You have a special power within you, one that when awaken, would make you unstoppable. With it, you can carry out Moon Eye Plan and you will get back the one you love. 
Obito: Rin...
Madara: Do you blame your friend for what he did?
Obito: ?!
Madara: You shouldn't. This isn't the first time something like this has happened, it's part of what being a Ninja is about, to kill off all your emotions and be nothing but tools. But...is that really possible, can someone truly kill off their emotions? Did your friend seem emotionless when he killed your love interest?
Obito: !!!
*Obito flashbacks to the scene*
Obito: He...he was crying...
Madara: See, you can't kill your emotions, no matter what, Ninja are still human, they will always have emotions, you can't change that. 
Obito: ...
Madara: You can however change what emotions people can feel. That's what Moon Eye Plan is for, to make everyone happy. You can prevent these kind of things from happening to anyone else. You can help those who have lost love ones during battles. You can save this world, if you accept my help.
Obito: ...I...I...
Spiral Zetsu: Remember, Madara was the one who saved your life, and we supported you, we are your friends, we can help you, we share the same DNA, we are family. You are my brother Obito. I'm the older brother so you have to respect what I say!
Obito: ...
*Obito has flashbacks of bunch of stuff that happened up to this point*
Obito: I will accept your will!
*Close up on Obito's face, which now has MS*

End Text-A new eye born, following the will of darkness.


----------



## takL (Oct 2, 2012)

ohana posted the preview 
the crisis of kakashi and rin!! then, to obitos eye(something happens)!?


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 2, 2012)

^MS is comiiiiing


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 2, 2012)

takL said:


> ohana posted the preview
> the crisis of kakashi and rin!! then, to obitos eye(something happens)!?



what a shocking surprise. not.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 2, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 605: Obito Falls
> Start text-Rin killed by...
> 
> *Chapter starts where we left off*
> ...



Expanding prediction for next few chapters:
606-Madara says he'll explain the plan, and tell Obito about his past life(We don't hear it though). Madara trains Obito for the next little while. Chapter ends with Madara's death(Just dies). 
607-Montage type thing dealing with the next few years of Obito's life of being "Tobi". Flashback ends and chapter ends with Obito.


----------



## Aman Shahur (Oct 2, 2012)

Wonderful icredible eselent amazing naruto 605 prediction!!!!!!!!!!

    here we go

    I am rely good at predict now.......I give a lot of improvement........special thank you for my hater who make me strong like ox.................


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 2, 2012)

takL said:


> ohana posted the preview
> the crisis of kakashi and rin!! then, to obitos eye(something happens)!?


So Obito's eye awakening into MS but Rin better be dead by the end of the chapter. 

Kishi seems to be really bad at pacing flashbacks.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 2, 2012)

to think that next week we will still have flashbacks...ugh


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 2, 2012)

*Chapter 605 Prediction:*  Manipulation

Did Obito really see Kakashi stab Rin?   Or was this a plot by Madara into manipulating Obito by joining his side by having a Zetsu clone into Rin and force Kakashi to kill it, in front of Obito in order to awaken his Mangekyou Sharingan?

And the real Rin ended up being killed by another Zetsu, nearby.


But Obito sees "Rin" being killed, does he act?  If so, did Kakashi forget the masked man that he encountered over 16 years ago?   Or did Obito hide, in shock, and wait til Kakashi had left the scene so he could say his last goodbyes to "Rin".


----------



## Snajde (Oct 2, 2012)

I think this flashback will end next chapter and the fight resumes. But we'll get more pieces throughout the rest of the fight.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 2, 2012)

Aman Shahur said:


> Wonderful icredible eselent amazing naruto 605 prediction!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here we go
> 
> I am rely good at predict now.......I give a lot of improvement........special thank you for my hater who make me strong like ox.................



Seriously this gotta be the best troll ever. I havent read your prediction but you should feel proud for trolling the shit out of people.

I dont know what i should predict.

Obito will propably go back to Madara, and qq, but i still wonder why he didnt attack Kakashi with >:[RAAAAAAAAAAGE]?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 2, 2012)

We learn more about what's actually happening in this battle.

We learn what the deal is with these "experimental bodies".

Kakashi or Obito or both will probably go on a rampage.

End of the chapter Obito goes back to Madara.


----------



## Penance (Oct 2, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I predict a shitstorm from Obito



Yup...............


----------



## Talis (Oct 2, 2012)

Chapter starts with Rin saying: Thank you Kakashi.
Obito awakens his MS and screams he automatically teleports to somewhere.
Whatever happend to Rin; maybe the enemy was controling her to use a sacrifice ressurection jutsu or something for their own sake.


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 2, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I doubt it. The reason why Kakashi stabbed Rin is the only thing that can reach Obito as he is now. If he is to get converted before his death that's the one punch Kakashi can throw. So Kakashi should tell Obito during their fight and it shouldn't be part of Obito's flashback.



i agree, i bet Obito runs off before getting the whole story, then Kakashi will have his own flashback of what really happened. then Obito will realize that Madara was behind it all along and switch sides.



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 605: Obito Falls
> Start text-Rin killed by...
> 
> *Chapter starts where we left off*
> ...



sounds good


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Oct 2, 2012)

I really want to see a scene where Obito just fucking snaps and takes it out on absolutely everything around him. Too bad I won't.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I really want to see a scene where Obito just fucking snaps and takes it out on absolutely everything around him. Too bad I won't.



If Kishi did it though, it'd be some of his best writing


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 3, 2012)

the good part is that, probably after this chapter, we might actually start to really get answers to many questions about Obito and Madara's plans


----------



## auem (Oct 3, 2012)

more the flashback...the merrier...

though i believe this flashback will end next chapter....afterward the battle will begin...then more flashback as it continues...like Obito telling horrified Kakashi and Guy that it was him who set kyubi loose upon Konoha...


----------



## griaule (Oct 3, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks this "Kakashi" Obito saw was actually a Zetsu clone?


----------



## kyubix2 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok.... so everyone realized that kakashi and rin.... are, kakashi an rin, and not ZETSU AND ZETSU ?


ok..... 

Maybe not rin, but that is not kakashi, kakashi didn't kill rin.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 3, 2012)

Repoasting pahrt uv mai predikshun from layst wok:

Scene switch to reality
Obito say that's why I can't forgive you Kakashi
Uses incredibly fast version of teleport jutsu
Too fast, Naruto cannot see!
Kakshi and Gai surprised
Kakashi head sliced off!
Naruto does a Vader noo
KN9 incoming!!!!

End chapter​
Was very close last week. We may get a slight "explanation of just what happened" between Madara and Obito before the above, but that's pretty much what I'm expecting.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 3, 2012)

kyubix2 said:


> Ok.... so everyone realized that kakashi and rin.... are, kakashi an rin, and not ZETSU AND ZETSU ?
> 
> 
> ok.....
> ...





griaule said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this "Kakashi" Obito saw was actually a Zetsu clone?



Assuming Zetsu's Narikawari can't copy people's jutsus, then no, the Kakashi there isn't a Kisei Bunshin. It may not be Kakashi, or Kakashi may have not done it on his own free will or whatever, but it's doubtful it's Zetsu related.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Oct 3, 2012)

something about experimental bodies of the hidden mist...


----------



## Aman Shahur (Oct 3, 2012)

MY PREDICT FOR 605!!!!!!!11111
Link removed


NO HATE COMMEND ON THIS VID OR I QUIT YOUTUBE MAYBE


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2012)

Whatever happened to Kakashi, I predict Rin notices Obito and tells him "I always loved you" while Kakashi thinks she is saying that to him.  

Obito has a panic attack and cannot move because he is too late and did not save his friends.  Zetsu carries him back to the cave (looking like a guy walking away as Obito is in Zetsu shell armor) till he collects his bearings.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 3, 2012)

I predict the trauma of seeing Kakashi kill Rin will cause Obito to become a villain and change his name.  Maybe Tobi.

Unfailable prediction.  XD

Also I think we'll get a flashback to why Kakashi killed Rin


----------



## just a fan (Oct 3, 2012)

rin goes Yandere...


----------



## WT (Oct 3, 2012)

*Chapter 605*

*Scene starts with a shocked Obito with tears in his eyes*

Obito whispering: Kakashi?! Why? Y-You were supposed to prote....

Spiral Zetsu interrupts: You have seen enough. Lets go back. This ninja world is full of flaws.

Obito crying: No, not now, I want to see, why has this happened!! 

*A mist shinobi appears, injured looking at Kakashi*

Mist Shinobi: You bastard. How did you figure out she was one of our spies?

Kakashi: ...

Obito/Zetsu: ?!

Kakashi with tears: To be betrayed like this, by someone I considered a friend, Rin, did you ever have feelings for us? For Obito? 

Rin (with blood in her mouth, choking): My parents were killed by the leaf as was my family. I grew hateful towards Konoha but after Obito's death, I learned that ... everyone is capable of both good and evil. When I was first assigned to my mission, I wanted revenge. Now, I have seen it all for myself. We are our own worst enemies. There will never be peace with this shinobi system. Loyalty to ones village is a poison.

Mist Shinobi/Kakashi/Obito/Zetsu: ?!?!

Rin: We'll do anything our village tells us. 

Kakashi: That is our role as Shinobi! We are ...

Rin crying: We are children Kakashi, children. Not Shinobi. Children forced into a bitter world. Children who have had their parents killed and children now used by villages to kill. This system is evil. Peace can only exist within an illusion. 

Obito: ?!?!

Rin crying more: I know how much you blame yourself for Obito. It wasn't your fault. He was forced into it. He died a fool believing he was protecting his village and friends, while it was the villages who created all the wars. 

Obito/Kakashi: ....?!

Rin: He really was a fool. But .... I ... loved that fool.

Obito: ??!?!

Rin in her last moments: Obito, I can finally join you in peace.

Obito crying and whispering to himself: Rin please don't die, I'll save you! I'm coming.

*Obito is unable to move*

Obito: Zetsu, what are you doing, lets go.

Spiral: I'm afraid not. Look.

*both Obito and Zetsu look and see that Rin has become motionless*

Zetsu: She's dead. Lets go back to Madara.

*Obito and Zetsu enter the hideout. Obito is crying profusely*

Madara: They killed my brother and blamed it on me.

*Shocked Obito looks up to Madara*

Madara: I left the village shortly. Its a poison, this shinobi world. Peace can only be obtained through an illusion!

Obito: ?!?!?!

Madara: You should stay here boy. You have nothing left in Konoha, no parents, no friends. 

Obito: I have Kakashi and Sens..

Madara: Don't be foolish child. You will come to lose them to, and what then? Stay here with me and we will both develop peace together.

Obito: ... I'm leaving as soon as I come strong enough on my own.

Madara thinks to himself: That's plenty of time to change you.

*Later, Obito is asleep when Spiral goes to Madara*

Spiral Zetsu: You orchestrated this didn't you?

Madara: We needed to give the boy a little perspective. He will come to accept soon enough. 

Spiral Zetsu: What do you plan Madara, do you really think the moon's eye plan will give us peace?

Madara: Peace? What a rubbish word!

Zetsu: ?!?!

Madara: Its never been about peace. 

*Madara smiles devilishly*

Madara: Its about immortality and power.
*
Chapter 606*

*Flash back ended, scene focus on Kakashi*

Kakashi panting: Why ... after everything I've done and believed in, this is how it stacks up?

Obito: This Shinobi system is riddled with hate. You're beginning to understand Kakashi. Your father was a man who chose his friends over the order of his village elders. He was mocked for it and paid the ultimate price. Rin was a friend we cherished, a child soldier of war, being born into this hateful world. There was a time, you could say that I loved her.

Naruto: What is he talking about ???!

Obito: Sensei? Heh ? Another one groomed to be a solider. He excelled in his abilities but also paid the ultimate price didn't he.

Naruto: You were the one responsible for my fathers death! Stop your nonsense!

Obito: I did it for peace.

*Meanwhile, Madara is listening. However, he seems bored with their conversation*

Obito: And Kakashi, what about Sasuke?

Kakashi/Naruto: ?!?!

Obito: Another child soldier born in the wrong time. He was a disciple of yours. You should understand now.

Kakashi: ... 

Obito: Your life is one of sadness and misery. Join me and we will give this world peace.

Kakashi: .... 

Kakashi with his head down and his attitude deflated: My life is full of failures. Obito, what you said to me that day, about teamwork and friends, I held it very close to my heart. But now ... the very person I looked up to as an inspiration to the Shinobi world, stands before me now wanting peace in a different way. My father really was a hero. I lost him as a young boy, I was bitter. Sensei and Rin died young as well. Rin was never loyal to any village. She only completed her mission because she was promised safety at the end of it. Sensei gave his life to protect the people of Konoha. Sasuke is another one. As you said, a child soldier forced into a situation he didn't deserve. Maybe there was a meaning to Rin's words after all. Can peace really only be achieved in an illusion?  

Naruto: KAKASHI YOU IDIOT!

*Naruto's thunderous voice is like a slap waking Kakashi up*

Naruto: ARE YOU HONESTLY LISTENING TO THIS RUBBISH!

Kurama thinking: hehehe, Naruto, you really are like the old man.

*Madara suddenly becomes interested*

Naruto: Just like you, I have also wanted to protect my friends. I learnt that from you!

Kakashi: ....

Naruto: I'm going to save Sasuke! Because that's what it means to being a friend! 

Naruto: Master Jiriya believed that peace could be achieved at our own will! My father did so to and so do Nagato and Itachi!

Kakashi: ?! Itachi?

Naruto: He was the man who ended Edo Tensei!

Kakashi/Madara/Obito: ?!?!

Naruto: Kakashi, you are my teacher and if you ever utter that crap again, I'm going to PUNCH YOU IN THE FACE

Kakashi: ?!?

Naruto looks at Obito: I don't know who you are but ... 

Naruto: Just look at the world. We are no longer villages. We are ONE! We are all comrades in this together!

Kakashi: ?!!!!!

Naruto: And Kakashi, taught me all of this. And I will be the 6th Hokage, believe it!!!!

*Naruto looks at Kakashi*

Naruto smiles: Kakashi, don't change. I'm glad you were my teacher!

*Kakashi smiles ....*

Naruto: Kakashi, I'm proud of you! And I know that my father would be as well! 

*Kakashi is shocked, Gai is in tears and Killerbee screams with excitement* 

Naruto: I will end all the pain and suffering. We will become friends and move on together! At our own will! 

Naruto: Lets do this!!!!

Killerbee: Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Klue (Oct 3, 2012)

Obito steals Rin's body, and preps it for his ultimate technique, a power revealed once Obito's flashback ends.

Rin, is Obito's, Ultra-Sonic Deva Path.

DUM, DUM, DUM!!!!!!


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 3, 2012)

no chapter next week because of sport day right? the WHY THE FUCK IS NOT IN THE THREAD TITLE as before


----------



## Klue (Oct 3, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> no chapter next week because of sport day right? the WHY THE FUCK IS NOT IN THE THREAD TITLE as before



Fuck are you talking about?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> Fuck are you talking about?



October 10 is sport day they also celebrate a week for the empereor and for the trees. So no work. Manga is always one week hiatus 

dude you just dispointed me, unless you were trolling


----------



## NW (Oct 3, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> *Chapter 605*
> 
> *Scene starts with a shocked Obito with tears in his eyes*
> 
> ...


This is epic. 



KAKASHI10 said:


> October 10 is sport day they also celebrate a week for the empereor and for the trees. So no work. Manga is always one week hiatus
> 
> dude you just dispointed me, unless you were trolling


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Oct 3, 2012)

Kakashi is knocked outvx.  Spiral Obito goes crazy on the mist nin nearly killing them all. But eventually he is almost killed and is forced by Zetsu to leave.  Minato teleports late again.  

Obito rages inside but is too beat up to do anything but hear Minato say, "She's dead. That's really too bad." But to Obito it seems like he doesn't really care much about it.

When Obito wakes up he promises to make Minato feel the same way as he did, this time with his wife. He will also hate any child that they would have, because he feels that he was denied his own wife and child.


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm not convinced of anything until next week. Madara seemed pretty convinced that obito would be returning. I sense a genjutsu trap or a set up of some sort to get obito to return back to madara for good. What we saw at the end of this chapter is defaintly something up madara's sleeve. I can't wait to find out what it is.


----------



## Klue (Oct 3, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> October 10 is sport day they also celebrate a week for the empereor and for the trees. So no work. Manga is always one week hiatus
> 
> dude you just dispointed me, unless you were trolling



Don't recall a work-free break for all authors around this time, but Kishi usually takes a week off in October.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> Obito steals Rin's body, and preps it for his ultimate technique, a power revealed once Obito's flashback ends.
> 
> Rin, is Obito's, Ultra-Sonic Deva Path.
> 
> DUM, DUM, DUM!!!!!!


Even if Rin is dead, I wouldn't mind seeing that.

Return to the days of awesome!


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 3, 2012)

It's Naruto's birthday next week when we're scheduled to get the chapter (Oct10), so the chapter should be awesome to reflect that we can hope


----------



## Gabe (Oct 3, 2012)

tobi is born


----------



## Ricky Sen (Oct 3, 2012)

Obito dies in his own flashback and Obito thinks to himself, "Wait, how is that possible?". The manga ends on that note. Post-modernism


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 3, 2012)

Gabe said:


> tobi is born



Tobi is born on Naruto's birthday (NF time?)


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2012)

Ricky Sen said:


> Obito dies in his own flashback and Obito thinks to himself, "Wait, how is that possible?". The manga ends on that note. Post-modernism



Good theory.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 4, 2012)

I predict more sentimental bullshit.


----------



## Syntaxis (Oct 5, 2012)

Bored. Long term predictions incoming.

605: Obito can't respond to Kakashi's supposed betrayal. But he figures out that he wasn't to blame, Rin was being controlled by Genjutsu. Obito is devastated and faints; Zetsu brings him back. He wakes up to Madara welcoming him back. Obito asks about his plans...

606: Back to reality. Kakashi and Tobi have a stare-off for a bit while Naruto and Bee are taking on Madara. The fight is impressive, with Madara obviously holding back. Nothing Bee and Naruto can throw at Madara works even remotely. Madara tells Tobi to take his fight elsewhere.

607: Tobi leaves the scene and takes Kakashi and Gai with him. The ninja alliance's reinforcements are still about an hour away from the battlefield. Madara, meanwhile, throws another meteor. Naruto and Bee simply take cover, but Bee is surprised by an attack from Madara's regular Susanoo. Too injured to continue, he can't properly defend himself. Naruto saves him in the nick of time. Naruto vs. Madara: one on one.

608: Madara and Naruto fight, with Naruto being pulled inside Kurama's consciousness for a few pages of the chapter. All tailed beasts have their own chakra natures and bloodline abilities. It's time Naruto learned about Kurama's. "Watch and learn..."

609: Madara is pushed back by Kurama fighting him and Susanoo head on. The 9-tail shroud is impenetrable, faster than Madara's reaction time allows and not even the Rinnegan can absorb it as they are physical attacks. As Madara is pushed back to the brink of defeat, he unleashes the full power of the rinnegan: all six paths combined break even with Kyuubi's offense. Then he finally pulls out the ultimate Susanoo. "It's over, Kyuubi." He strikes...

610: ... and he's denied. Out of nowhere, another Susanoo--smaller in size--appears and burns Madara's attack with black flames. Sasuke stands next to Naruto, who can't help but look up at him in utter amazement. "Madara... technically left Konoha. You're not included in my promise." Sasuke launches an amazingly clever array of attacks, defends himself perfectly, much to the surprise and praise of Madara. At some point, they reach a stalemate. Madara remarks: "Young Uchiha, you must be at your limit alr--" but notices that Sasuke isn't even breaking a sweat. Sasuke extends an arm to Naruto. "I want to fight you with your full power, not beat down by the dead. Get up. Formation B."

611: The alliance is still about 40 minutes away. Kakashi, Gai and Obito are duking it out elsewhere, neither of them giving in. Naruto and Sasuke seem to overpower Madara with incredibly perfect teamwork and style. Madara's mokuton ninjutsu is rendered useless against the black flames, his fire attacks are nullified by Sasuke's katons, Susanoo is controlled by Kyuubi's chakra arms and shroud, the Rinnegan can't keep up with the onslaught of attacks. Meanwhile, Kabuto awakens.

612: ...and notices that Orochimaru's chakra has returned. He's a changed person, remembering Itachi's words. He notices a bead on the floor, Madara's representation in his Edo Tensei playboard. He picks it up. "Broken out... huh..." - He forms a seal and sees the battlefield from Madara's perspective. "He's there..?! But..." He opens his eyes in shock. "The scroll! He can't possibly..." - Kabuto turns and hurries out of the cave. Back to Naruto and Sasuke. Madara's experience as a combatant finally gives him the upper hand. "There's no use in destroying him, the Edo Tensei restores him.." Naruto explains. Sasuke doesn't seem too bothered. Thinking he has them cornered, Madara unleashes numerous clones and perfect Susanoo attacks...

613: "Seal." Madara is completely caught off-guard. Behind him is Orochimaru, scroll at the ready. "The original is weak to the point of being useless with that many wood clones," Orochimaru grins. "You... that kid..." Madara says, looking down on Orochimaru, remembering his face as a youngster, shaking hands with him at some celebration. Snakes grab hold of Madara and rip him to shreds. As he reforms, thousands of snakes take hold of the snippets. "SEAL!" Orochimaru shouts, forming a seal in front of him and with a hand on a scroll in front of him. The snakes are absorbed into the scroll, and all Madara clones disappear.

614: Orochimaru & Sasuke team up with Juugo and Suigetsu, leaving Naruto injured and exhausted. The alliance arrives a while later and treat the wounded. No sign of Kakashi and Gai. There's no news of the Kages, either. All 'round radio silence. Meanwhile, at the Kages, Tsunade is shown from behind, an old woman. Katsuyu is wrapped around her. She saved Gaara, Mei and the Raikage. "Just enough left for one..." Oonoki is in front of her, Katsuyu says she is running out of chakra, too, and can't keep Tsunade alive longer than 10 more minutes. The chapter ends with her putting her hands on the Tsuchikage.

615: Kakashi and Gai are at the end of their road. Without the chakra to use Kamui, they are hopeless against Obito's abilities. Though, Kakashi found a weakness in the use of his abilities, much like how Konan discovered the same weakness. Gai prepares to use the 8 gates. Kakashi stops him in time. "Obito... if we do this, you'll be forced to use _that_. And we both know you don't want to give up that Sharingan..." Obito looks calm and collected, but seems to see no alternative. "... it seems Madara was taken out anyway." He looks in the distance. "Damn... that Naruto..." He thinks to himself. "Today is a win for your ninja alliance..." And as he portals out, he mentions one last thing: "Kakashi, I'm coming back for _my_ eye."

616: Sasuke and his team are casually standing near Konoha, watching it being slowly rebuilt. "It's here?" Sasuke asks. "No," Orochimaru responds, "up there." He points at the Hokage monument. "With Madara, we have enough chakra to establish a connection, even with _them_. You will have your answers."

Back at Tsunade, she's on the ground, still split in half by the mokuton branch, with Katsuyu in many pieces around her, also not responsive. The 4 remaining Kages stand around her. "Princess..." Oonoki mutters, clearly saddened. Raikage just stands there, his other arm restored and his fists clenched. Mei is on her knees, holding Tsunade's head. Gaara is looking down at his own hands. There are footsteps behind them. "Ohoh, the Princess finally gambled with her life and _lost_, did she?" The Kages all turn around, obviously surprised. We see between two silhouettes of legs, looking onto the Kages. "Ah! No, she's alive! Just in time, just in time..."

617 - 625: Lots of cleaning up and nothingness. The kages aren't heard from, and don't respond to HQ. Search parties sent out don't deliver any news. Lots of blood was found, confirmed to be that of the Kages, but no bodies were found.

625 - 630: New Kages are appointed, Kakashi being the new Hokage. Sasuke and team summoned something huge, down the mountains of the Hokage monument, unnoticed by anyone. Naruto and Bee are sparring and the ninja villages are coexisting happily with one another. Naruto lies awake at night, wondering what happened to Gaara and Tsunade.

631: Back to the mystery man. He walks up to Tsunade and kneels down. As he walks past the other Kages, the Raikage is the only one not stunned by the presence of this individual. He grabs hold of him, but retracts his hands instantaneously. Shocked at his own response and the kind smile of the old man in front of him, he finally stutters: "W.. wh.. who are you.." - the stranger smiles gently. "Doesn't matter. Let me fix her up and I'll take you all somewhere to explain some things that I, no... my family... has kept from the ninja world too long."

He kneels down and puts his hands on Tsunade's forehead. She's an old woman now. Seals appear from the man's hands and reestablish the seal on Tsunade's forehead. "Now, Katsuyu?" He asks, poking a part of the slug summon, instilling her with new life. "Hi there, little one. Could you do me a favor and keep Tsunade-hime alive while I take care of the branch?" - Katsuyu: "... that chakra..." - "Please?" - "Y.. Yes, sir!"

The man stands up and lays his hand on the mokuton branch. "Undead trees, how vile..." he says disapprovingly. As he says it, he begins to absorb the tree into his hand. The Kages around him take a step backwards in newfound terror. "Mokuton..?" They all think. Oonoki and A take a defensive stance. "Relax..." the old man simply says.

"Thank you, Katsuyu. I'll take it over from here." He kneels down again and has Tsunade completely restored in no time flat. "There, child... this was unexpected, but it was time you finally knew..."

He stands up, looking at Gaara. "You, sand-man. Can we all walk and talk while you transport my daught-- err, Tsunade-hime...? We have a long way to go. You, the Kages, need to be informed about the true potential of the tailed beasts, and the legacy of the Uzumaki clan. And, of course, the _true_ end-goal of Madara and his supporter."


----------



## RaptorRage (Oct 6, 2012)

Probably going to have flashbacks for another chapter or two then 607 should be a transition away from the overall Obito reveal. Possibly scene switching to new team Taka or Kages, or having the rookies finally show up on the battlefield to change the pace of the fight. If it keeps normal pace 607 is the end of volume 63 so a cliffhanger/transition will likely occur there.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 6, 2012)

Makes sense now how Obito couldn't beat Minato.. He never seen his level 2 Raijin xD. Although it's random how he acts as if hes never met Minato before.. could be an act though. Oh and my prediction would be that the truth will come out, I have a feeling Obito is being lied to and Kakashi will explain and become bffl again  because how are they going to beat Madara?


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2012)

i predict filler and one page worth of canon


----------



## Lovely (Oct 6, 2012)

Hope this chapter marks the last of the flashbacks. There's only so much Rin angst I can take.


----------



## Klue (Oct 6, 2012)

Probably the chapter I can't wait to get out of the way the most, as the following chapter (606), will either show us Obito's first movements as Tobi or we'll return to the present.

That's how I see things playing out.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 6, 2012)

We'll see a shocked Obito with his awaken ST jutsu who will return to Madara's headquarters and thank him just like madara said he would do.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 7, 2012)

I predict 16 pages of meh and one page doing progress.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 7, 2012)

I predict many pages of the same old flashback of Obito telling Kakashi, to protect Rin.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 7, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Bored. Long term predictions incoming.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Very good.

I would like it to happen!


----------



## Shattering (Oct 7, 2012)

Prediction:

Everything was a genjutsu from Madara, Obito goes mad.

3 years old Itachi randomly appears for no reason and pierces Madara with Totsuka sword.
Madara: Why Itachi-sama?
Itachi: You lack youth.


----------



## Kaix (Oct 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> i predict filler and one page worth of canon



All of the manga will be canon. None will be filler. Even the flashbacks are important so deal with it.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 7, 2012)

First few pages explains what the hell just happened, Obito mad, chapters ends with Obito going back to Madara.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Probably the chapter I can't wait to get out of the way the most, as the following chapter (606), will either show us Obito's first movements as Tobi or we'll return to the present.
> 
> That's how I see things playing out.



Me too, me too. This chapter only interests me because we will see an Obito rage and an epic panel of his new eye but I can't see more than that.


----------



## SageModeMan (Oct 7, 2012)

Obito sees the death of Rin but when he attempts to confront Kakashi the zetsu prevents him to keep him from finding out that <???? Spoiler???>>>  

Obito's grief from being kept from the scene awakens his MS, and he uses it to overcome his protective zetsu.  However, without the sustaining power of the zetsu the strain is too great.  Realizing that he'll never be able to sustain himself on his own he returns to Madara so that he can get stronger and plan revenge on Kakashi, and Minato for not being there to protect Rin.  

The rest of this issue deals with Obito gaining strength to handle MS, Madara's instruction of Obito on the Moons Eye Plan and setup for Madara's death.  

The following issue will pick up with Obito/Zetsu attacking Konoha after the death of Madara.  Unleashing destruction on the village. And Obito's realization that he can't capture all the tailed beasts on his own.  It will then cover the meeting between Obito and Nagato to form the Akatsuki out of the original Hidden Rain group.  Obito will help Nagato understand the Rinnegan.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Probably the chapter I can't wait to get out of the way the most, as the following chapter (606), will either show us Obito's first movements as Tobi or we'll return to the present.
> 
> That's how I see things playing out.



... I wanna see Naruto vs. Madara but on the other hand I wanna see how Obito became Tobi.... Not sure which one I wanna see more so either will do :ho


----------



## gentlechomp (Oct 7, 2012)

It's going to freak me out if a two tomoe sharingan transforms into mangekyou.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 7, 2012)

gentlechomp said:


> It's going to freak me out if a two tomoe sharingan transforms into mangekyou.



Shisui's was the same, I believe. 

I still want to know why Obito is going to activate his MS twice.


----------



## Bart (Oct 7, 2012)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

The question has already be posed as to what would occur if _Rikudou's body_ was combined with one of the three _Great Doujusu_, so I think something could be revealed rather soon with what I said above :WOW


----------



## Imperii (Oct 7, 2012)

My prediction: Rin will die and we will discover the circumstances surrounding it.

Possibly: Perhaps this week, we will find out exact information as to the circumstances regarding the awakening of Kakasih's Mangekyou, and hopefully the same for Obito's. If Obito did indeed awaken his Mangekyou after the rock hit him and he subsequently found himself in Madara's cave... Then we have discovered an alternative way for Uchiha to power up! Even if it is not touched upon this week, I expect that we will soon receive this exposition.

Furthermore, we will soon find out if precisely what Madara and/or Obito had to do with the Uchiha Coup! Really exciting time to be reading this manga, in my opinion, because we are touching on multiple (critical) plot elements that are years in the making, that are finally seeing some resolution.

Possible ways to gain mangekyou, as confirmed by the Manga!
1. Kill person close to you. 
2. Challenge mode: Fight a giant fucking rock and survive! 
3. Fixate upon Hashi's wood? 

Kishi, I didn't know you had it in you!



PikaCheeka said:


> Shisui's was the same, I believe.
> 
> I still want to know why Obito is going to activate his MS twice.



Um.... say WAT? Am I missing something? I do not recall any information as to how many Tomoe Shisui had awakened, when he awakened his Mangekyou. If you have some proof as to how many Tomoe he had, I would be very glad to see this.


----------



## Talis (Oct 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Shisui's was the same, I believe.
> 
> I still want to know why Obito is going to activate his MS twice.


Maybe Madara's dead gave the birth of MS eye in Kakashi's Sharingan?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 7, 2012)

It could go either way, Obito's MS could activate immediately or its activation could be delayed to a later point like Sasuke's.


----------



## Talis (Oct 7, 2012)

Theres pretty much a chance that Obito teleports away so that Kakashi cant see him, guess his MS will go wild and automatic when hes about to awaken it.


----------



## Klue (Oct 7, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Enter:* _Rinnegan!_



Fixed.

The reason for Kakashi killing Rin, is probably related to Obito's assault on both the Hidden Mist and Leaf.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 7, 2012)

I predict Obito-tears and a troll from Kishi 

like the last few chapters


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 7, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Theres pretty much a chance that Obito teleports away so that Kakashi cant see him, guess his MS will go wild and automatic when hes about to awaken it.



While it's true that Kakashi and Obito can't meet I doubt he's just going to immediately leave. Logically he'll want to find out what is going on.


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 7, 2012)

Chapter opens with a brief recap of the last two pages of the previous chapter. Obito is undergoing anger and confusion, and he attempts to confront Kakashi but Zetsu prevents him from doing so, talking about rash decisions leading to big consequences etc. Instead Zetsu convinces Obito to return to base and discuss it with Madara. Madara reminds him of the cruelty of the ninja world and his prediction of Obito returning after witnessing tragedy in the face of a desperate event. 

Probably by the end of the chapter, Obito will agree to train with Madara, probably out of anger and a desire to become strong enough to reprimand Kakashi. However, over time this will develop into a more rounded and deep-seated hatred for the organized ninja way, Konoha and anyone who is against Madara's ideal world. In the next few chapters I have a feeling we'll get an idea about how a series of disappointments turned Obito into the villain he is today. When it rains, it pours. 

Of course, I think Madara pulled the strings behind all of this. The fact that zetsu knew what "stupid Kakashi" and Rin looked like and where to find them was very strange to me, if indeed they could ID and find them based on a few words from Obito. I have a feeling that Obito will find out about this soon, and if Kakashi can prove that what Obito saw likely was not what he thought it was, I would bet he would turn on Madara, if nothing else narrowing the villain status down to him alone.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 7, 2012)

It will be interesting to see what happens with this twist.


----------



## 2 Chainz (Oct 8, 2012)

It will probably show why Kakashi killed Rin since obviously he didn't want to. (tears coming from his eyes). Either way it will send Obito in a rage and he'll awaken the MS.

Oh yeah, first post. Blah.


----------



## Kakui Lee (Oct 8, 2012)

Naruto 605 may explain why Kakashi killed Rin. It might be that she was manipulated by some ninjutsu or maybe there was someone who entered inside her body and the only option to stop him was killing her.


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2012)

Kishi, my man, my buddy, my friend. How long have we known each other now? 3, 4 years? Lets stop these shennanigans and lets get back to the fight. I'll make it worth your time in a *non-gay sexual* way like the people in this forum have straight away just assumed.


----------



## viduka0101 (Oct 8, 2012)

i predict>


----------



## Joker J (Oct 8, 2012)

Kishi is prolly not got gonna gonna explain anything this week.


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2012)

viduka0101 said:


> i predict>



Love it! Gai just randomly kicking people, doesn't matter who they are.


----------



## Mantux31 (Oct 8, 2012)

I predict we will see more of
Link removed
and obito training


----------



## Yuna (Oct 8, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It could go either way, Obito's MS could activate immediately or its activation could be delayed to a later point like Sasuke's.


Just because we didn't see it activate doesn't wasn't unlocked then (i.e., he could've activated it if he'd wanted to).

I still say the way to unlock the Mangekyou Sharingan is to not only witness the death of the person closest to you (or someone very close), but for you to also realize that they were the person closest to you, as well as having knowledge of how having done so unlocks the Mangekyou Sharingan.

This would explain how Kakashi and Sasuke unlocked theirs. Sasuke is implied to not have unlocked it 'til he'd heard about Itachi's true story, because only then did he realize that Itachi was the person closest to him. Kakashi likely "unlocked" his on that fateful day at the Battle of Kannabi Bridge, but a lack of realization of how the workings of the Mangekyou Sharingan works prevented him from unlocking it 'til after he'd read the Uchiha tablet or something.

This doesn't explain how Madara and Izuna unlocked theirs, but whatever.


----------



## falconzx (Oct 8, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Just because we didn't see it activate doesn't wasn't unlocked then (i.e., he could've activated it if he'd wanted to).
> 
> I still say the way to unlock the Mangekyou Sharingan is to not only witness the death of the person closest to you (or someone very close), but for you to also realize that they were the person closest to you, as well as having knowledge of how having done so unlocks the Mangekyou Sharingan.
> 
> ...



This will most likely make it false.


----------



## takL (Oct 8, 2012)

i predict obitos training and old madaras death.



PikaCheeka said:


> Shisui's was the same, I believe.


im guessing shisui had 4 commas par an eye.


----------



## The Wired (Oct 8, 2012)

The only way anything cool you possibly happen would be if Kakashi is revealed to have an evil motive for killing Rin. That is the only thing that would be cool, but that will not happen. Someone else invaded Rin's body and Kakashi had no choice... Something along those lines will be what we are fed; which is why their is little interest.


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2012)

Rin was plotting to assassinate Jiraiya causing his book series to be in jeopardy.  Having no choice, Kakahi stabs Rin.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 8, 2012)

Kakashi: She wouldn't shut up about me letting you die. So i killed her.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 8, 2012)

_I was really bored, so I let my mind take me to wherever it wanted. Enjoy _


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 605 Spoilers_ 





*Title : Woody Resurrection*

Kakashi grins stating that the reason he killed Rin is because he blamed her for Obito's death. 

So he spent the last year planning how to become an avenger and slaughter Rin.

Obito realises the cruel world that he lives in and starts crying. Then he flies back to the Temple Of Madara on his "Zetsu Jet."

**The flashback ends!**

_Gai is cock-thrusting at a rock._

Obito states "That's when Madara showed me that my pain will turn me into this world's saviour!"

Naruto starts shouting, "But I is Jesus!" 

Kakashi stares shocked at Obito not realising he'd witnessed his revenge.

Obito says a year later Madara died leaving Obito his old Tank which Madara had once travelled the world in. 
Deciding however that he must take revenge on Kakashi though, Obito suddenly attacks Konoha! 

But he says his first attack ended in disaster due to _a certain man_. 

"The one you call Yamato, is actually a perfect Hashirama clone. 
However his true unstoppable power only awakened when he was on the verge of dying.

As I found out that time..."

**New Flashback start!**

An image of A Giant Yamato! The Rainforest around him bares the face of Rin!

What is this wizardry!?



*END*

TL Note - Gai doesn't just thrust, he "Cock-Thrusts."


----------



## ~Link~ (Oct 8, 2012)

CA182 said:


> _I was really bored, so I let my mind take me to wherever it wanted. Enjoy _
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 605 Spoilers_
> ...





Nice one. +reps


----------



## Ninja Genius (Oct 8, 2012)

The Wired said:


> The only way anything cool you possibly happen would be if Kakashi is revealed to have an evil motive for killing Rin. That is the only thing that would be cool, but that will not happen. Someone else invaded Rin's body and Kakashi had no choice... Something along those lines will be what we are fed; which is why their is little interest.



Even if she was possessed it still would be a little harsh. Kakashi straight killed her. There seemed to be no attempt to have her taken to the hospital, immobilized or many things he could try to get her fixed.

On another note was it confirmed that Kakashi was always visiting Obito's grave? When you think about it, Obito's death shouldn't of been something Kakashi would be that remorseful for. What if all this time it was Rin and his regret for offing her that made him like he is.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 8, 2012)

CA182 said:


> _I was really bored, so I let my mind take me to wherever it wanted. Enjoy _
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 605 Spoilers_
> ...



More or less guaranteed to be better than what Kishi is going to write for us. + reps.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> More or less guaranteed to be better than what Kishi is going to write for us. + reps.



Lol well there's no point making a logical prediction since this week is guaranteed to be "infinitely more trees before Rin finally kicks the bucket."

And we've seen enough of how Kishi writes character deaths to know where this one goes. xD 
Just include a couple Rin flashbacks which Obito somehow knows and this week is sorted. 

So ultmately I thought f*ck logic, lets just go mad with a prediction. 

(I was gonna make an image of Gai Cock-Thrusting at a random rock but I decided my innocent eyes wouldn't last. )


----------



## NW (Oct 8, 2012)

*Obito:* _"Where's Rin? Is she alright?"_

*Madara:* _"It appears that... in his anger... Kakashi killed her."_

*Obito:* _"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!"_

*Madara:* _"He heh! Heheh HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!"_



Ninja Genius said:


> Even if she was possessed it still would be a little harsh. Kakashi straight killed her. There seemed to be no attempt to have her taken to the hospital, immobilized or many things he could try to get her fixed.
> 
> On another note was it confirmed that Kakashi was always visiting Obito's grave? When you think about it, Obito's death shouldn't of been something Kakashi would be that remorseful for. What if all this time it was Rin and his regret for offing her that made him like he is.


Kakashi probably felt that Obito :died" because of him. After all, he was the reason the boulder landed on him (Obito), because it was originally going to land on him (Kakashi).


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Shisui's was the same, I believe.



What do you mean?



PikaCheeka said:


> I still want to know why Obito is going to activate his MS twice.



I'm still wondering why Sasuke activated his Sharingan twice.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 8, 2012)

is rin really worth all these chapters


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm still wondering why Sasuke activated his Sharingan twice.



Because he has "special needs"


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm still wondering why Sasuke activated his Sharingan twice.



Trauma equals repressed memories.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 8, 2012)

This week chapter will be lame a fuck and predictable also  
- Shows who kakashi really kills
- Obito goes to madara crying 
- rin final words.

I mean it cant get more predictable than this  
I just wonder what the people are actually expecting to happen besides this, I mean for reals


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 8, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> This week chapter will be lame a fuck and predictable also  *
> - Shows who kakashi really kills
> - Obito goes to madara crying
> - rin final words.*
> ...



That would be great. Instead we will get the same old ''Protect Rin'' flashback.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Trauma equals repressed memories.



Guess that works.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Guess that works.



Well yeah he only remembers it after talking to Tobi right? He thought it was just his imagination until then.


----------



## christoncrutches (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm guessing we're gonna see some of the Kiragakure nins responsible for whatever happened...hopefully they're shinobi of note (would be nice if there's a Seven Swordsmen, Mei, or Yagura sighting!).


----------



## Quintessential (Oct 8, 2012)

I consider it a retcon. Writers are allowed to do that. Although the repressed memories thing is plausible.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2012)

quintessential said:


> I consider it a retcon. Writers are allowed to do that. Although the repressed memories thing is plausible.



Hey, don't say it like retcons are a bad thing.

Any information presented to the reader, that is later changed, for any reason, constitutes a retcon.


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Oct 8, 2012)

I predict that Obito only saw a illusion or he was genjutsued. He find's out what is really going on and see's a deadly wounded Rin laying on the ground. She talks to him and confesses her love, then she dies. Obito is crying, get's in rage mode and goes berserker, killing Rin's murderer but still blaming Kakashi for her death. Then he returns to Madara and carries on with his training.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2012)

Lol, genjutsu.

Kakashi was controlled by the enemy and forced to kill Rin.


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Oct 8, 2012)

Why not!? I mean look at them they didn't even slightly changed after more than one year. It's kinda fishy to me, you know.


----------



## daschysta (Oct 8, 2012)

I doubt Kakashi was controlled by the enemy, Kakashi is wracked by guilt, regret is one of his defining, recurring themes, Kishi won't give him an easy out, plus there are the tears in Kakashi's eyes. I think that Kakashi was put into a position where he had no choice, or felt he had no choice but to kill Rin, perhaps out of mercy, or perhaps it was Rin that was under enemy influence, and left Kakashi no choice.

It's also possible that he did it unintentionally, but it doesn't feel way and I feel like Kishi drew Kakashi's expression as one of sorrow instead of shock or surprise.


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 8, 2012)

My prediction for the reasoning of this and the next few chapters in a nutshell:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## rac585 (Oct 8, 2012)

^ if anybody gets brought back it will be someone older than danzo. maybe this week we'll get a hint at who sasuke and orochimaru are about to edo-tensei.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2012)

we see who kakashi kill and it will probably end up being a zetsu clone or the kiri experimental ninja or whatever zetsu mention which i think it is just zetsus. but obito leaves believing kakashi killed rin, leaving him to die vs the zetsus. then we see obito return to madara and his training starts. madara dies and obtio finds out what he saw was a lie and decided not to revive madara and taking the name for himself. i see something like this.


----------



## OneHitKill (Oct 9, 2012)

Kakashi fucked up

Next chapter is gonna be good


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Oct 9, 2012)

we see who kakashi kill and it will probably end up being a zetsu clone or the kiri experimental ninja or whatever zetsu mention which i think it is just zetsus. but obito leaves believing kakashi killed rin, leaving him to die vs the zetsus. then we see obito return to madara and his training starts. madara dies and obtio finds out what he saw was a lie and decided not to revive madara and taking the name for himself. i see something like this.

Nice prediction! I especially like this part.



> madara dies and obtio finds out what he saw was a lie and decided not to revive madara and taking the name for himself.


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 9, 2012)

Rac said:


> ^ if anybody gets brought back it will be someone older than danzo. maybe this week we'll get a hint at who sasuke and orochimaru are about to edo-tensei.



I meant that he will most likely have had to do with Kakashi killing Rin, i.e. an assassination order based on fear of her having leaked information to enemy shinobi while she was under Hidden Stone genjutsu.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 9, 2012)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I meant that he will most likely have had to do with Kakashi killing Rin, i.e. an assassination order based on fear of her having leaked information to enemy shinobi while she was under Hidden Stone genjutsu.




Dark, but good. This manga needs to be darker


----------



## NO (Oct 9, 2012)

Stop saying Rin isn't dead from that attack. She's dead. We've known this for the past 500 chapters, there is no cliffhanger to her death. She's dead. Dead. Dead. Kakashi isn't a clone, a mist nin didn't transform into rin, etc.

Nothing can change that because she is dead. Any possible twist you have ends up at the same result: the death of Rin.

edit: Lost my quote


----------



## Olivia (Oct 9, 2012)

Kakashi killed Rin on purpose most likely, as we never see him visiting her grave, unlike with Obito's. For what reasons (as it's evident he still cares for Rin for some extent) is still unknown.


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Oct 9, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Stop saying Rin isn't dead from that attack. She's dead. We've known this for the past 500 chapters, there is no cliffhanger to her death. She's dead. Dead. Dead. Kakashi isn't a clone, a mist nin didn't transform into rin, etc.
> 
> Nothing can change that because she is dead. Any possible twist you have ends up at the same result: the death of Rin.
> 
> edit: Lost my quote



You can say that she's dead but you can't say how it all happened. So guy's read the next chapter and don't say you know everything.



Olivia said:


> Kakashi killed Rin on purpose most likely, as we never see him visiting her grave, unlike with Obito's. For what reasons (as it's evident he still cares for Rin for some extent) is still unknown.



I don't understand how ppl can say that. The truth is still not revealed. So wait and see for yourself.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2012)

We know that Rin died and we know that Kakashi feels guilty about it.

That's enough information to suggest that what we're seeing is real.


----------



## Shadow050 (Oct 9, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Obito unlocks the MS and becomes Madara's willing follower. End of flashback.



lol and about 15-16 years later... Kakashi's is unlocked... 

fuckin' kishi man... lol


----------



## NO (Oct 9, 2012)

Secret Sorrow said:


> You can say that she's dead but you can't say how it all happened. So guy's read the next chapter and don't say you know everything.



I'm not saying I know everything about her death. What I do know is that she's dead.


----------



## Shadow050 (Oct 9, 2012)

kakashi killed rin because of that sharingan he had implanted in his face lol. it compelled him to do it. sharingan's make you do treacherous shit man... i thought this was common knowledge.

Rin got killed because she's the culprit who implanted it.

J/K btw


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Oct 9, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> We know that Rin died and we know that Kakashi feels guilty about it.
> 
> That's enough information to suggest that what we're seeing is real.



I don't know It think it's too early and too naive make suggestions like that. You know kishi is always in for a suprise. Kakashi feeling guilty could be also a good acting Zetsu.



jayjay32 said:


> I'm not saying I know everything about her death. What I do know is that she's dead.



Alright, understood!^^


----------



## daschysta (Oct 9, 2012)

Secret Sorrow said:


> I don't know It think it's too early and too naive make suggestions like that. You know kishi is always in for a suprise. Kakashi feeling guilty could be also a good acting Zetsu.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, understood!^^



Kishi is actually extremely predictable.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2012)

Secret Sorrow said:


> I don't know It think it's too early and too naive make suggestions like that. You know kishi is always in for a suprise.



There is no surprise to be had here. We know what the results of this flashback will be, the only question is how things get to that point.



> Kakashi feeling guilty could be also a good acting Zetsu.



That's not what I mean.

When Obito said Kakashi let Rin die, Kakashi expected Obito to blame him, showing that he feels guilt for what happened.


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Oct 9, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Kishi is actually extremely predictable.



We will see how predictable he is and if you are right with your prediction, when the capter is out. 



First Tsurugi said:


> There is no surprise to be had here. We know what the results of this flashback will be, the only question is how things get to that point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, now I know what you mean. But the reason he feels guilt about what happened could also be only that he promised Obito to look out for/protect Rin and he couldn't keep his promise. I mean it musn't be that he killed her.

You know what? I'm just looking forward to the next chapter for the confidence of that.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Oct 9, 2012)

Guys come on! These are pathetic predictions. Put 2 and 2 together. All the pieces are already out there.

#1 Ch.600 Tobi says "...You let Rin die." He didn't say you killed Rin

#2 Chapter 604 mentions that Kakashi and Rin are fighting against the Mist. 

#3 We know Obito/Tobi has one very obvious connection to the Mist... he controlled *Yagura *for awhile

#4 We have seen Yagura reflect attacks back at their opponent using Mist Mirror

Why else would Obito have such a problem with Yagura and take revenge on him and the Mist. As far as we know, that is the first Tobi event in the manga timeline.

Yagura is Kakashi and Rin's opponent. Kakashi has been misdirected or had his attack reflected to hit Rin.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Kakashi had no reaction upon seeing an Edo-Tensei'd Yagura and Zetsu called the Mist-nin "experimental". 

It's not Yagura. I'm pretty sure Kakashi would react to seeing Rin's killer.


----------



## KLNTIME (Oct 9, 2012)

Agree with Iron, Obito stated that "You let RIN die" says alot to me.  Kishi didnt write that by mistake.  There is more to this flashback as well as the story on how or who killed Rin IMO.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Oct 9, 2012)

So you think its just some fodder Mist nin.... with genjutsu that can fool a sharingan...

The way I understood it was Kakashi and Rin were being used as genuie pigs for the Mist. What from the Mist would you need to test before bringing to battle? Oh yea, a new jinchuriki!

There needs to be an explanation as to why Obito controlled Yagura for so long. Why was this his first mission as Tobi? Why would the Mist be involved in 2 of Obito's major storyline unless they were connected.

Kakashi isn't over emotional. When he saw Yagura, it was mind wiped puppet Yagura. There was no interaction. Plus Kakashi obviously blames himself for Rins death.


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 9, 2012)

Gabe said:


> we see who kakashi kill and it will probably end up being a zetsu clone or the kiri experimental ninja or whatever zetsu mention which i think it is just zetsus. but obito leaves believing kakashi killed rin, leaving him to die vs the zetsus. then we see obito return to madara and his training starts. *madara dies and obtio finds out what he saw was a lie and decided not to revive madara and taking the name for himself. i see something like this*.



i agree with this, Obito didn't seem all that happy to see Madara after all. plus he didn't like that Kabuto had Madara's body ready to be Edo Tensei'ed



SasukeOfUchiha06 said:


> Guys come on! These are pathetic predictions. Put 2 and 2 together. All the pieces are already out there.
> 
> #1 Ch.600 Tobi says "...You let Rin die." He didn't say you killed Rin
> 
> ...



another cool idea


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 9, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> lol and about 15-16 years later... Kakashi's is unlocked...
> 
> fuckin' kishi man... lol


I actually think Kakashi's and Obito's unlocked at the same time, it's just that Kakashi never even attempted to use the MS until he fought Itachi.


----------



## auem (Oct 9, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I actually think Kakashi's and Obito's unlocked at the same time, it's just that Kakashi never even attempted to use the MS until he fought Itachi.


but during Gara rescue arc,he clearly said to naruto that he 'acquired' a new jutsu....it wouldn't have been 'new',unless he obtained it during those 2&1/2 years naruto was training with jiraiya...


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 9, 2012)

auem said:


> but during Gara rescue arc,he clearly said to naruto that he 'acquired' a new jutsu....it wouldn't have been 'new',unless he obtained it during those 2&1/2 years naruto was training with jiraiya...



That doesn't mean that he couldn't have opened the MS before. It just means that he never did. What I'm saying is that Kakashi's eye was capable of the MS ever since Obito's was, I do not dispute the fact that Kakashi only learned how to do it over the skip. He didn't need any special traumatic experience or any other special trigger for it, because Obito had that around 17 or 18 years ago.

Kakashi is no Uchiha. Look at how difficult and how exhausting the MS is for Kakashi. I see nothing wrong with him never even attempting to gather enough chakra to open the MS until he faced Itachi and started to research the MS.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 9, 2012)

Obito unlocked his MS when he was about to die. Madara tells him how he survived the rock-slide he has no idea, and that it was like Obito "Slipped through them.."

We know his phasing Jutsu is Kamui. Seems to be Obito unconsciously used his MS to survive the rock slide, and Madara found him laying there almost dead.

This means Kakashi unlocked the MS then, too.

The difference is, Kakashi never had reason to even think he could unlock anything like MS. Then he ran into Itachi, had his Sharingan eye looking right at him when Itachi MS'd him, and the rest is history.

Then he started training his Eye over the time skip to up his Stamina, and through that he discovered Kamui.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 9, 2012)

I hope we get to see Madara training Obito, and some minor history lesson.


----------



## auem (Oct 9, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> That doesn't mean that he couldn't have opened the MS before. It just means that he never did. What I'm saying is that Kakashi's eye was capable of the MS ever since Obito's was, I do not dispute the fact that Kakashi only learned how to do it over the skip. He didn't need any special traumatic experience or any other special trigger for it, because Obito had that around 17 or 18 years ago.
> 
> Kakashi is no Uchiha. Look at how difficult and how exhausting the MS is for Kakashi. I see nothing wrong with him never even attempting to gather enough chakra to open the MS until he faced Itachi and started to research the MS.



even if he awaken MS during that incident,it is hard to justify....how many times his life was at perils during all these years before he formed team 7...?..i believe countless moments such as that...even he got trapped into zabuza's water prison...but seeing Itachi's MS,he got the clue?!...if anything kakashi was already knew about MS and identified it promptly.....

only thing i can think of is during Itachi's tsukoyami(when he was continuously pierced for 72 hours),he could have re-lived those moments regarding Rin and Obito....that somehow helped him to get MS...still far fetched....


----------



## Akaiyasha (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm actually more curious about the nextnchapter - cause Tobi was in control of the hidden mist village when the kill your best friend/final test happened. And that was at the start of the series.


----------



## Pureblooded (Oct 9, 2012)

I wish Obito hadn't said "Because you let Rin die" before, then the flashback might've been a little more interesting. It's pretty predictable now.


----------



## falconzx (Oct 9, 2012)

Pureblooded said:


> I wish Obito hadn't said "Because you let Rin die" before, then the flashback might've been a little more interesting. It's pretty predictable now.



Unless Kishi did it on purpose so that you would think what you're thinking


----------



## CA182 (Oct 9, 2012)

falconzx said:


> Pureblooded said:
> 
> 
> > I wish Obito hadn't said "Because you let Rin die" before, then the flashback might've been a little more interesting. It's pretty predictable now.
> ...


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 9, 2012)

^Shame it's one of a few amazing panels.

I have a feeling that Obito will be fooled.And after a while he'll realize that and get worse.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 9, 2012)

auem said:


> even if he awaken MS during that incident,it is hard to justify....how many times his life was at perils during all these years before he formed team 7...?..i believe countless moments such as that...even he got trapped into zabuza's water prison...but seeing Itachi's MS,he got the clue?!...if anything kakashi was already knew about MS and identified it promptly.....
> 
> only thing i can think of is during Itachi's tsukoyami(when he was continuously pierced for 72 hours),he could have re-lived those moments regarding Rin and Obito....that somehow helped him to get MS...still far fetched....



You assume that Kakashi's development of his sharingan is the same as that of an Uchiha. It isn't. Kakashi doesn't have the blood of the Uchiha. His chakra is too weak to properly support his sharingan. That's why he keeps it covered up and why he almost always ends up in bed after a fight.
Where an Uchiha like Sasuke or Obito can just evolve his eye in a moment of crisis Kakashi needed hard work to change his sharingan into MS. 

The reason why I say meeting Itachi was his motivation to learn about the MS is because as Naruto's teacher he realized that he would have to deal with opponents of Itachi's calibre because Akatsuki was targeting Naruto and for that he needed the MS. So he probably hit the books afterwards on everything that was known about the MS, he may even have read the stone tablet as far as his eye was able to unlock it and started figuring out how to use the MS.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 9, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> . Kakashi doesn't have the blood of the Uchiha.


Indeed.



> His chakra is too weak to properly support his sharingan.


It's more so him not being an Uchiha, which is why it took him far longer to adapt compared to someone like Itachi. He actually has more chakra than Itachi, and in this war, his performance would put most of the Uchiha clan to shame.





> The reason why I say meeting Itachi was his motivation to learn about the MS is because as Naruto's teacher he realized that he would have to deal with opponents of Itachi's calibre because Akatsuki was targeting Naruto and for that he needed the MS. So he probably hit the books afterwards on everything that was known about the MS, he may even have read the stone tablet as far as his eye was able to unlock it and started figuring out how to use the MS.


Possibly. I guess we'll find out in due time.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 9, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> It's more so him not being an Uchiha, which is why it took him far longer to adapt compared to someone like Itachi. He actually has more chakra than Itachi, and in this war, his performance would put most of the Uchiha clan to shame.



Kakashi may have more chakra than Itachi, though I hesitate to compare chakra levels solely based on their databook stats, but that doesn't change the fact that Itachi's chakra is far stronger than Kakashi's. What makes the Uchiha special other than their eyes is the strength of their chakra because of their powerful spiritual energy and not the amount. Kakashi's chakra is weaker than Itachi's that's a fact. What allows an Uchiha to dominate a bijuu is the strength of their chakra, not the amount.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 9, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Kakashi may have more chakra than Itachi, though I hesitate to compare chakra levels solely based on their databook stats, but that doesn't change the fact that Itachi's chakra is far stronger than Kakashi's. What makes the Uchiha special other than their eyes is the strength of their chakra because of their powerful spiritual energy and not the amount. Kakashi's chakra is weaker than Itachi's that's a fact. What allows an Uchiha to dominate a bijuu is the strength of their chakra, not the amount.



Don't forget potency too, Karin mentioned Sasukes chakra getting more cold and potent and after that he started doing ama and susanoo a lot more. So it could mean the more potent your chakra is the less you need to use for Jutsu.


----------



## Hermansen (Oct 9, 2012)

auem said:


> even if he awaken MS during that incident,it is hard to justify....how many times his life was at perils during all these years before he formed team 7...?..i believe countless moments such as that...even he got trapped into zabuza's water prison...but seeing Itachi's MS,he got the clue?!...if anything kakashi was already knew about MS and identified it promptly.....
> 
> only thing i can think of is during Itachi's tsukoyami(when he was continuously pierced for 72 hours),he could have re-lived those moments regarding Rin and Obito....that somehow helped him to get MS...still far fetched....



As we all know, Itachi's powers knows no limits. In addition to this, Itachi was protecting Konoha all along.

Which means King Itachi generously gifted Kakashi the MS on a subconscious level during their encounter in Konoha

Problem?


----------



## Penance (Oct 9, 2012)

Hermansen said:


> As we all know, Itachi's powers knows no limits. In addition to this, Itachi was protecting Konoha all along.
> 
> Which means King Itachi generously gifted Kakashi the MS on a subconscious level during their encounter in Konoha
> 
> Problem?



Heh heh...now that you mention it, Itachi may have thought that Obito was Madara until he got a look at Dat eye...


----------



## psyclown (Oct 9, 2012)

I predict that we don't get to know why Kakashi killed Rin, since it's Obito's flashback. I expect it to be revealed after Kakashi & Obito talk, when they are fighting - then things will be cleared up. (Like how Obito was manipulated.. & that's funny, since he did the same afterwards to the whole akatsuki-gang (starting with Yahiko & Nagato).

About Kakashi's Mangekyou - I can't believe he already got it when Obito got it, and just didn't know how to use it.. it would take Kakashi's genius level down the drain imo.

So either, they obtained it apart from each other, which doesn't make sense, since the eyes are connected (like shown in the flashback), so I take it that Obito's MS doesn't activate because of this event. (it would also be too quick.. getting Sharingan & MS in a short time).


----------



## Sarry (Oct 9, 2012)

I predict the flashback to end in the middle of the chapter. To me, it seems that Kishi has been rushing it a bit. At least the pace is not very consistent.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Obito knows the circumstances of Rin's death otherwise he would be saying Kakashi killed Rin. Not let her die. His anger is directed at the ninja system. Not Kakashi.


----------



## daschysta (Oct 9, 2012)

He may not know. He was likely traumatized, confused and broken by what he had seen, which was Kakashi killing Rin and in desperation returned to Madara begging him to show him how to gain the power to bring back the dead. His first impulse was likely to blame Kakashi, and he still probably does deep down, but Madara could mold him like clay back then, and warped his mind by manipulating his desperate hope to see Rin again. After all Madara would want Obito thinking of bigger things than just revenge on Kakashi, by instilling a hatred of the "ninja system", which Obito already was uneasy with, he set up a scenario that Obito could use to justify committing atrocities in the name of fixing them all later with Mugen Tsukiyomi, thus playing right into Madara's plans to be resurrected and to coopt the Moon's Eye plan and essentially become a god.

What I think is going to happen is that it will become apparent that Madara has no intentions of allowing Obito to have a say in Mugen Tsukiyomi, robbing him of his hope to bring back Rin, that is when he will lash out at Kakashi in anger over Rin's death, only to discover during the battle via interaction with Kakashi that Madara was pulling the strings that put Kakashi in a position where he had to kill Rin. At that point Kakashi and Obito will turn on Madara, and play a huge role in his defeat, likely by combining their eye powers in some way, as has been hyped for the last few chapters by Obito.


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 9, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Kishi is actually extremely predictable.



Yes, in fact only one of my predictions came to pass about the series, and that was Jiraiya dying against Pain.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 9, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Don't forget potency too, Karin mentioned Sasukes chakra getting more cold and potent and after that he started doing ama and susanoo a lot more. So it could mean the more potent your chakra is the less you need to use for Jutsu.



That's what I meant by the strength of their chakra. Potency may actually be a better word for it. 
I do agree it works along the lines of same amount of chakra bigger results. That's why the Senjutsu Rasengan is so much bigger than the regular Rasengan, because the chakra is stronger and why Madara's katon and Susanoo was so huge or the Mokuton jutsu of Hashirama/Madara had such an overwhelming scale.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 9, 2012)

Hopefully Evil will show up with some spoilers hints.

I predict Kakashi walks away from the battlefield with his head low. After that Obito goes down there and stands by Rin's side till she passes away. Then a couple of Kiri shinobis appear, spot him  and start attacking him. Obito counters with his 3 tomoe developed Sharingan and tests the benefits of his Hashirama prototype body.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 9, 2012)

I wonder if Obito, or rather SZ, will attempt to revive and heal Rin. A mini conflict would be nice. 


Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Hopefully Evil will show up with some spoilers hints.
> 
> I predict Kakashi walks away from the battlefield with his head low. After that Obito goes down there and stands by Rin's side till she passes away. Then a couple of Kiri shinobis appear, spot him  and start attacking him. Obito counters with his 3 tomoe developed Sharingan and tests the benefits of his Hashirama prototype body.



I would like to see that happen. A lot, really.


----------



## iManga (Oct 9, 2012)

I dont think kakashi unlocked in the same time as obito
The two eyes have the same technique but it does not mean if one obtained some power the other 
Will automatically gain the other power

I mean the two eyes have the same potentials but it depends on the user to reach limits and unlock all the powers


----------



## falconzx (Oct 9, 2012)

AAAANNNDDD, the award goes to L, as always


----------



## psyclown (Oct 9, 2012)

Fun thing to see would be if Kakashi, after stabbing Rin, went away from her, and thus, let Rin die slowly (without him noticing). Then Obito appears and just when he's trying to heal Rin, SZ stabs her again, resulting in her death.

But we all know, that wouldn't happen, since Obito would put the blame on SZ in that case.
Still I'd like to see that kind of twist


----------



## Chibason (Oct 9, 2012)

I predict more flashbacks...moving forward to the 'Hidden Mist' period


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hermansen said:


> As we all know, Itachi's powers knows no limits. In addition to this, Itachi was protecting Konoha all along.
> 
> Which means King Itachi generously gifted Kakashi the MS on a subconscious level during their encounter in Konoha
> 
> Problem?



mm seems legit


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm in love with the idea that Obito stays by Rin's side as she dieds.

 Where's Evil?!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 9, 2012)

Sarry said:


> I predict the flashback to end in the middle of the chapter. *To me, it seems that Kishi has been rushing it a bit.* At least the pace is not very consistent.



!!!

You think he's rushing it when he spent an entire chapter talking about excrement and the next one was entirely devoted to Obito running through the woods? It's been three weeks and Rin isn't even dead yet. This flashback is dragging like crazy.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't see the flashback ending this chapter.  We're likely going to get an explanation of why Kakashi killed Rin and probably see Madara begin to manipulate Obito.  From there, in the following chapter, I see us getting to see a bit of Obito's training and deeds as Tobi.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 9, 2012)

Most likely it will just be an Obito Emo fist.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 9, 2012)

I think we are getting 2 more flashback chapters. Today we get why Kakashi penetrated Rin and Obito going bad and next week we get more backround on the kyuubi attack.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Oct 9, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I think we are getting 2 more flashback chapters. Today we get why *Kakashi penetrated Rin* and Obito going bad and next week we get more backround on the kyuubi attack.






...Anyway, I think we WON'T see Kakashi's reason and instead zoom forward to Obito preparing for the Kyuubi Attack.


----------



## Flynn (Oct 9, 2012)

Flashback is most likely rearing it's end so I see either 2 things happening:

1. Next chapter doesn't show us why exactly Kakashi killed Rin, since this is from Obito's perspective so he should not know what exactly happened but just see that event happened and be overwhelmed. Of course I don't know what Kishi has planned D:

2. Chapter breaks off to present time for Kakashi to try and explain what happened.

Neither or slightly of both can happen.


----------



## KevKev (Oct 9, 2012)

Fast forward Rin's Death and start showing Tobi trolling!


----------



## spiritmight (Oct 9, 2012)

More Obito facial expressions and panels with "....!" in them.

The word "Rin..." appears at least 7 times.

Chapter ends with Obito smoking a blunt


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 9, 2012)

heylove said:


> I don't see the flashback ending this chapter.  We're likely going to get an explanation of why Kakashi killed Rin and probably *see Madara begin to manipulate Obito*.  From there, in the following chapter, I see us getting to see a bit of Obito's training and deeds as Tobi.



must... not,.,... troll,,,,,   

but on the serious note
obito goes emo and madara actually conforts him AT THE END OF THE CHAPTER or beginig of next one. i dont see madara conforting himall out this chapter 

i would dy laughinh if madara hugs obito in his grief


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 9, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> i would dy laughinh if madara hugs obito in his grief





Naruto style.


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 9, 2012)

Hopefully it will skip the angst and move on with the plot. As much as I love Obito, there's only so much Rin I can take.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 9, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto style.



if it happens that will be the new banner


----------



## lathia (Oct 9, 2012)

Where is Evil when you need him? I predict flashbacks. Madara will continue to be frozen mid jump for a couple more chapters.


----------



## Klue (Oct 9, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> Hopefully it will skip the angst and move on with the plot. As much as I love Obito, there's only so much Rin I can take.



The end of this chapter will hopefully push the flashback into its final stages, were things begin to pick up. At the end of the chapter, Obito will probably decide to join Madara.

Assuming Kishi will reveal Obito's entire backstory before returning to the present, the next chapter or two will fill the gaps in his story at the point he became Tobi until now.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 9, 2012)

Hopefully Rin's death isn't dragged out.


----------



## Oil Can (Oct 9, 2012)

I have no basis for this prediction and this is my first time even making one but I've really dug the obito flashbacks so why not post my shittyass ideas

Obito attacks Kakashi, turns out to be a Zetsu. Rin is too. Obito is confused and demands an explanation.

Mist Ninja's capture him before he can get one, separate spiral zetsu, laugh at Obito and mock him and beat the shit out of him. Obito is put in a prison cell next to the real Rin who seems to be badly injured, bleeding a lot.

Obito is freaking out but unable to move. Rin is in some sort of trance, and keep muttering "Kakashi", doesn't seem to notice her surroundings. Chapter ends with Obito crying out for her.

Also, young kisame. And suigetsu's bro. Because why not.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 9, 2012)

Gimme dem BijuuMode feats(as I request every week). Fuck everything else.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 9, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> if it happens that will be the new banner


i will gladly provide the heads for them


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Oct 9, 2012)

Maybe Obito will hug Madara's lower parts.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 9, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Gimme dem BijuuMode feats(as I request every week). Fuck everything else.


No bijumode feats for you. Madara > bijumode. 



Jeαnne said:


> i will gladly provide the heads for them


Your pro


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 9, 2012)

spoiler 

kakashi abandons rin
obito hugs ri. and says goodbye
one mist jounin arrives
obito strangles him cruelly 
obito's eye transformed into mangekyou

kakashi is in konoha in a medal ceremony
hokage minato gives the medal
everybody cheers kakashi
there is danzou,sandaime,gai
hundreds of people
then the page of obito in konoha hiding as anbu
his face looks pure evil


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 9, 2012)

kakashi laughs as rin falls to the ground
obito cheers saying how she got what she deserved because of her friendzoning
one fodder arrives
obito and fodder laugh menancingly as they spray paint rin's body 
obito's eyes become mangekyou that's light never fades away. why? because plot hole that's why

kakashi is in konoha reading on how to hide a dead body
hokage minato sees rin and says "only true shinobi can live in a ninja world, rin was too weak to live"
everybody cheers for kakashi after minato gives the good news
there is danzou,sandaime,gai all cheering and drinking like crazy
hundreds of people cheer and throw their underpants at kakashi telling him to have their wife and kids because he deserves it
then the page of obito in konoha hiding as anbu
his face looks pure evil

chapter title: one friendzoner down nii-san   
inspired by uchihasage


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 9, 2012)

Would be hilarious


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Oct 9, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> spoiler
> 
> kakashi abandons rin
> obito hugs ri. and says goodbye
> ...



Nice *prediction*


----------



## Klue (Oct 9, 2012)

Definitely want to see Yagura make an appearance this week.


----------



## Chibason (Oct 9, 2012)

Oil Can said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice prediction. I wouldn't mind it being something like that



Klue said:


> Definitely want to see Yagura make an appearance this week.



Yeah, this could be the point where Obito manages to subdue him with his sharingan, assuming he truly was the one controlling the Mizukage back then.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2012)

well,my theory is that kakashi killed Rin because she was pregnant,he banged her and in the middle of the war she said to him that she was pregnant and them kakashi killed her,later saying was the war that killed her,people die you know?  and kakashi was fighting with ninjas from other villages,the perfect alibi


----------



## BUUUU (Oct 9, 2012)

kaze from 2ch



> ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd ：2012/10/10(水) 12:10:08.03 ID:F3MbQFfO0
> 訂正w
> カカシ気絶模様
> 
> リンの死によって、オビトが暴走大暴れ


----------



## Shiny (Oct 9, 2012)

but....but...kakashi killed rin because she was pregnant


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2012)

ShinyMarch said:


> but....but...kakashi killed rin because she was pregnant



Should've chidori'd her uterus.


----------



## Chibason (Oct 9, 2012)

BUUUU said:


> kaze from 2ch



 Faint pattern Scarecrow

By the death of phosphorus, Obito is runaway rampage


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Oct 10, 2012)

BUUUU said:


> kaze from 2ch


Obito completely snaps, runs away and starts taking out all of his anger and frustration on everything around him? Me likes.


----------



## BUUUU (Oct 10, 2012)

kakashi fainted

with the death of Rin, Obito goes crazy


or say something like


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 10, 2012)

So something about Kakashi, and Rin's death - and Obito loses his shit?

We predicted that last week ffs 

Congrats who predicted correctly


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 10, 2012)

Gee that sounds really exciting.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 10, 2012)

rampage :rofl That's Kakashi's term


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito raging is well within expectations.  Hopefully we learn why Kakashi did it.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 10, 2012)

Rosi said:


> rampage :rofl That's Kakashi's term



It may be Kakashi's term, but his is a myth


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito's going to have more of a rampage than Kakashi.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Obito's going to have more of a rampage than Kakashi.



We'll probably just cut away from it


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 10, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Faint pattern Scarecrow
> 
> By the death of phosphorus, Obito is runaway rampage



:ROTFL  

1- *phosphorus*
2-  *runaway rampage*
3- *Obito is runaway rampage*
4- kakashi faints 

so all alone kakashi was protezizing obito rampage, im telling you that eye has a connection


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2012)

Fuck yeah rampage. Only interesting thing about the chapter probably.
If we are lucky, we might see MS too.
I expect something like Magneto's rampage when Shaw killed his mom in X-Men:First Class


----------



## iManga (Oct 10, 2012)

Kyuubi/Bijuu Sage Chakura Mode


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 10, 2012)

Chapter is called "Hell"

Interesting...


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito showing Kakashi how to go on a rampage. Damn.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2012)

Also kakashi awakened his MS age 14.


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 10, 2012)

EARLY CHAPTER


----------



## Harbour (Oct 10, 2012)

*Brutality*

The most bloody chapter of the whole 2 season, right?
Its fucking cool.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 10, 2012)

*So basically...*

-Kakashi really did kill Rin, we didn't get an explanation

-Both Kakashi and Obito unlock Mangekyo Sharingan

-Mist Ninja are already Bloody Mist and want, at the very least, Rin's corpse

-Obito rampages like a boss

-And creates something that looks pretty badass.

I don't even. This chapter was awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2012)

insane probably what madara did to the kages as well


----------



## geminis (Oct 10, 2012)

I was impressed... Danouz level badassery


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Oct 10, 2012)

Damn! Pretty badass stuff from Obito.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 10, 2012)

Holy sheeet :rofl That's what I call rampage


----------



## FearIsGood (Oct 10, 2012)

*Woah so much information revealed, oh....wait....*

Yes, wow, he killed some fodders, but why is Kishi extending this flash, only one useful piece of information I gathered was Kakashi obtained MS at the same time Obito did, but so what, that isn't vital information. Why are you extending this flash back with no information! I wouldn't be surprised if these flashbacks lasted until the end of the year....So much filler. This chapter didn't even finish off with a climax or mystery!​


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 10, 2012)

*Well I read through that extremely quickly.*

I've honestly never read through a chapter so quickly. Lol.

Not that it was bad or anything but did anyone else finish reading the chap and was like,"Wait, its over already?"


----------



## Vash (Oct 10, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Not that it was bad or anything *but did anyone else finish reading the chap and was like,"Wait, its over already?"*



I'm like that with every chapter lol.


----------



## Stormcloak (Oct 10, 2012)

jesus christ


----------



## Leon (Oct 10, 2012)

YES YES YES YES!

That's all I kept saying while reading this chapter. This is what I needed from the manga, pure, unbridled violence and death. Thank you Obito, thank you Kishimoto.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 10, 2012)

This is an action chapter.


----------



## iJutsu (Oct 10, 2012)

lol. Thier eye vaginas and period did sync, as well as Kakashi not knowing about it until Itachi showed his.


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol, what did I just read?


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 10, 2012)

Who else had a smile on his/her face while reading through this chapter?

I loved watching the fodders die in "Hell".


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 10, 2012)

that pool of blood in the end . BRB gonna get my bathing suit


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2012)

I loved it, just caught me off guard, is all.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 10, 2012)

Great action chapter. +reps Kishi


----------



## k2nice (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice enjoyable chapter


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 10, 2012)

*This chapter*

1 % information
99 % WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ

I for one did not like it. Feels sorta useless. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2012)

Of course, it was an action packed chapter.


----------



## ed17 (Oct 10, 2012)

*WOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH!!*

dat scream 
makes you become incredibly powerful and sadistic


----------



## Penance (Oct 10, 2012)

Oho...BOSS chapter


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Oct 10, 2012)

WTF just happened was I even reading Naruto I cant even imagine how censored that scene would be in the anime, does Kishi have an assistant that writes seinen?


----------



## falconzx (Oct 10, 2012)

^ Kakuzu ripping out hearts wasn't censored, so I doubt this will be

btw, it's "Justin Drew Bieber", if you want to kill him
Dat chapter


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2012)

really good action chapter


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2012)

Love the blood, so much of it too.


----------



## Ambience (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow. Just wow. That's all I have to say.

Well, not really.

Log Damn, that chapter was sweet. However, it still leaves the question: why did Kakashi kill Rin?


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Oct 10, 2012)

What is the mist shinobi referring on this panel?

Kyuubi/Bijuu Sage Chakura Mode

?he got us? 
?after we worked so much to get it?
??


----------



## Ambience (Oct 10, 2012)

Susanoo said:


> What is the mist shinobi referring on this panel?
> 
> Kyuubi/Bijuu Sage Chakura Mode
> 
> ...



Kakashi got to penetrate Rin first.

Next chapter.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 10, 2012)

*Naruto Chapter 605 Youtube Review/Commentary*

I had to record my reaction to this chapter as soon as I read it because it was so crazy and awesome. Check it out hope you enjoy:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sndtwmZrJPs[/YOUTUBE]



Did you like the Gore in this chapter? How do you think the Anime will censor it? Do you think Rin could be a Jinchuuriki?


----------



## kluang (Oct 10, 2012)

Had to stop for a wtf moment 

at every page

seriously

WTF


----------



## vered (Oct 10, 2012)

a Seinen like chapter.probably the most bloody ive seen in Naruto.
but we've got some possible info and hints as well.
the whole thing with the black rods growing out of the hashirama part together with the mokutoun spikes might hint us towards several possible outcomes.


----------



## Urek Mazino (Oct 10, 2012)

WTF did i just read? seriously.....i really didn't like this chapter....not because of the bloody horror but because of the loose ends.....Why did kakashi just fall over unconscious in the middle of the battlefield? i call bullshit on that....now i got to wait until next week to get a better picture of what the hell is going on......me personally to be quite honest i'm getting tired of this Obito bullshit just get on with the fight already...


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Oct 10, 2012)

Dat bloody rage. 

Cool chapter.


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 10, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> I've honestly never read through a chapter so quickly. Lol.
> 
> Not that it was bad or anything but did anyone else finish reading the chap and was like,"Wait, its over already?"



yup, same here



Susanoo said:


> What is the mist shinobi referring on this panel?
> 
> Naruto 606
> 
> ...



i wonder as well, sounds like Rin was their target



NarutoSamaMan said:


> WTF just happened was I even reading Naruto I cant even imagine how censored that scene would be in the anime, does Kishi have an assistant that writes seinen?



i wonder if the english version of this chapter will be censored.

lol, the second i got to the last page my first thought was "if i didn't know better, i'd of thought Anzai did this...

for those unfamiliar with the mangaka responsible for my #1 favorite manga of all time, Flame of Recca, Nobuyuki Anzai loves gore

some quick examples: Jisho bites it, Kadotsu vs Joker (i need to remember which were the goriest chapters)

another thought afterwards was "Mokuren, i think you're in the wrong manga..." (Mokuren was one of Anzai's characters that is fuzed with tree DNA and takes pleasure in killing and torchering others with his branches... especially women.)

that said, it's funny how this fanart is so old... yet it pretty much just happened here

*Spoiler*: __ 




original:


----------



## ryz (Oct 10, 2012)

*True art is incomprehensible*

Because I didn't comprehend *shit* in this chapter. Anybody wanna ELI5?

Because Obito charges at the mist guys instead of kakashi, mist guys are trying to save rin, eer why? and them some drug high hits obito because i didn't understand the last bit at all. was he in another dimension, dreaming all along, or what the hell?

Most confusing chapter ever, nothing made sense.


----------



## Ambience (Oct 10, 2012)

raf007 said:


> WTF did i just read? seriously.....i really didn't like this chapter....not because of the bloody horror but because of the loose ends.....Why did kakashi just fall over unconscious in the middle of the battlefield? i call bullshit on that....now i got to wait until next week to get a better picture of what the hell is going on......me personally to be quite honest i'm getting tired of this Obito bullshit just get on with the fight already...



I'd say the exhaustion of awakening MS coupled with killing his teammate that he was supposed to protect instead of penetrate and the - most likely - many battles he had made him faint.


----------



## NW (Oct 10, 2012)

The Mist guys weren't trying to save her. They wanted to hide her body and destroy it so no one could get its secrets (whatever it would have had). They're hunter-nin.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Oct 10, 2012)

Patience, padawan.  All will become clear.


----------



## daschysta (Oct 10, 2012)

... The last page was just artistic flourish.

The Mist nin thought that Obito was Konoha reinforcements, Rin is valuable to the Mist village somehow, possibly due to being the subject of the experimentation hinted at last chapter. Obito is confused and enraged, but he isn't going to just kill his friend in that situation where he has little knowledge of the circumstances, thus he is taking out his rage and sorrow on the enemy shinobi that led to the situation in the first place.


----------



## ryz (Oct 10, 2012)

daschysta said:


> ... The last page was just artistic flourish.



which is why I said true art is incomprehensible, that art florish broke my mind...OTOH are we sure it's not a genjutsu or Tobi's other dimension?


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2012)

not really but I did have to read it twice in order to figure out where kakashi is.


----------



## Trent (Oct 10, 2012)

ryz said:


> which is why I said true art is incomprehensible, that art florish broke my mind...*OTOH are we sure it's not a genjutsu or Tobi's other dimension?*



No, I think Obito just made a few Bloody Trees of Death? with his enemies.


----------



## ryz (Oct 10, 2012)

In that last two pages, did Obito actual pierce everyone with those twirling branches towards the moon?

Also, so 1 kakashi vs a 100 mist ninja? who set that order up?


----------



## MrCatalyst (Oct 10, 2012)

I like how people laughed that it could've been an ANBU mission and Rin had to be killed like Kisame did with his comrades. ANBU or not, it was probably so they won't get her alive (and MS as a bonus ) but people kept saying that I have to look underneath the underneath since it was Zetsu. Funny people, too high expectations for Kishi perhaps?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome chapter.

Mainly because that second to last page was beautiful and disgusting at the same time.


----------



## Kiss (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito's rampage.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 10, 2012)

Blood for the Blood God!
Skulls for the Skull Throne!


----------



## lazer (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito used outrage


----------



## Komoyaru (Oct 10, 2012)

Damnit Kishi never gave the answer to why Kakashi killed Rin! Or else the Obito Blood bath was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought this chapter was cool because of Obito's bloody killing spree. I wasn't really surprised that both Kakashi & Obito's MS activated at the same time.


----------



## Boradis (Oct 10, 2012)

raf007 said:


> WTF did i just read?



One chapter of a serial graphic novel:

*Serial, noun:*
a story or play appearing in regular installments on television or radio or in a magazine or newspaper : _a new three-part drama serial._​
A serialized story is divided up in such a way to keep the audience coming back for the next installment through the use of mysteries, cliffhangers, surprise revelations, and other unresolved plot elements.



raf007 said:


> seriously.....i really didn't like this chapter....not because of the bloody horror but because of the loose ends.....Why did kakashi just fall over unconscious in the middle of the battlefield? i call bullshit on that....now i got to wait until next week to get a better picture of what the hell is going on.



You could always wait six months or so for these chapters to be collected, or wait until the entire series concludes and read the whole thing then. It's good that you're so interested in the story (at least of the fight) that you want to know what happens next, but the story of Obito's fall is so integral to the series as a whole I think Kishimoto has to take his time telling it. 

It's much more important than the back story of Kabuto which he spent most of the summer on.

If it was brushed aside to continue the fight fans would be demanding to know what the hell happened to the kid. If it was told after the fight, the emotional interest in that would have dwindled by that point.


----------



## AsunA (Oct 10, 2012)

Kubo and Kishi are both totally on crack -_-


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 10, 2012)

to me the only thing of real interest was the threads the Kiri-nin were wearing & the dude that said "Don't you look down on the Bloody Mist!". Everything else was just a confirmation or total borefest


----------



## Urek Mazino (Oct 10, 2012)

Boradis said:


> One chapter of a serial graphic novel:
> 
> *Serial, noun:*
> a story or play appearing in regular installments on television or radio or in a magazine or newspaper : _a new three-part drama serial._​
> ...


i would be fine with finding about why Obito did what he did if it wasn't so predictable and lame.....basically he went apeshit because of a chick.....There is even a chance that he misunderstood the situation.....there is even a chance that it was all some genjustu....All those situations if they come to pass are lame to me but hey that's just how i feel about the Obito focused chapters so far.....everything else up until this "Obito Reveal" was pretty decent....that's why i want this Obito history lesson to wrap up so we can get on with the more interesting stuff but of course that's only just my opinion


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Me too, me too. This chapter only interests me because we will see an Obito rage and an epic panel of his new eye but I can't see more than that.





Moon~ said:


> Fuck yeah rampage. Only interesting thing about the chapter probably.
> If we are lucky, we might see MS too.
> I expect something like Magneto's rampage when Shaw killed his mom in X-Men:First Class





I hit the jackpot 
Though I'm higly disappointed in MS panel


----------



## Fear (Oct 10, 2012)

*What a shit chapter.*

Like seriously, no one gives a flying fuck about that little slut Rin. This chapter was fucking terrible, we had Obifag screaming ''Uohhhhhh'' whatever the fuck that means for most of the chapter and some fodder Ninja getting raped by what seemed like Kimimaro's ability.

Fucking terrible.

Still gonna read it next week though.


----------



## boohead (Oct 10, 2012)

Can't wait for madara to die a 3rd time.


----------



## Khazzar (Oct 10, 2012)

The only positive thing about it is that we learned about another version of Hashirama's Godly abilities.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito was doing this before kimmimaro was born or was just a brat. And didn't recieve cursed seal.


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 10, 2012)

It wasn't very good chapter, we only saw pointless Uuuuuuoooooh-raging of Obito.

Only cool things were the blood splatters on his mask.


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 10, 2012)

I liked it. I think Kishi did some really good panels in this one, like the shuriken on the tree, the first big guy that got mokuton'd, etc. 

Obito really lost it. I mean, he's standing in _pond_ of blood 



Kiss said:


> Obito's rampage.


That's what I was thinking too  I was like, oh like the Kakashi rampage we never saw...



lazer said:


> Obito used outrage


It's supereffective!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito: UUUUUUUUuOOOOOoOOOOOOAAAAaVVVvVGGGGgHHfFFFFFFUUUUUuUuUuUuKKKkKKKKkKgGGGGggvvoOOOOoOOOOSSsSSsSWWWwWeEEEE...This is Hell.

Yep. Shit chapter.


----------



## blackbird (Oct 10, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Obito was doing this before kimmimaro was born or was just a brat. And didn't recieve cursed seal.



He did receive an entire new body with multiple infinitely better abilities, though. 
Aside from the Sharingan, Vanilla Obito's got little going for him.


----------



## Reddan (Oct 10, 2012)

It was not a good weekly chapter, but I think a good volume chapter. When you read the flashback as a while the brutality and rage of Obito will work well. Weekly though there is little substance to talk about.


----------



## Burke (Oct 10, 2012)

arednad said:


> It was not a good weekly chapter, but I think a good volume chapter. When you read the flashback as a while the brutality and rage of Obito will work well. Weekly though there is little substance to talk about.



inb4 thats where the volume stops


----------



## Toonz (Oct 10, 2012)

118
 When i saw this i thought Tsunade had it bad


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 10, 2012)

i guess Kishi wanted to surprise us with an early Halloween present. trick or treat Kishimoto, trick or treat XD


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see the anime version. Hopefully they don't fuck it up.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Damn, I can't wait for this flashback to be over. I could give a darn less about Obito's sob story unless it gets interesting somehow. Like, where does Madara fit into all of it after Rin's death? The only good thing about the chapter was the two pages with the corpse Mokuton tree. 



SmokeBlader said:


> Can't wait to see the anime version. Hopefully they don't fuck it up.


I'm guessing a raging Obito is going to sound like a raging Gedo Mazou in the anime with all the "UOHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!'s."


----------



## ShadeX23 (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, this chapter kinda justified why Obito became the monster he is today. If Rin simply died, then I couldn't really sympathize with him; I mean, people die, crap happens, all that jazz. But when your best friend, the guy you gave your EYE to when you thought you were going to die, who you made promise to protect the one you love, has his hand run through her heart right before your very eyes... well, it makes a bit more sense. 

Of course, Obito then goes completely nuts and massacres and entire squad of Mist Ninjas, and I think this is the point at which he becomes Tobi, or "Madara," or whatever you wanna call him. He truly thinks he's in hell, probably referring back to when he thought he was dead, and Madara's cave was purgatory and Madara was the angel of death. Obito is dead, and all that's left is a shell of a person who wants to leave his pain behind in a new reality.

Now not everything's perfect either. We've still got some issues, but I think most of them can be explained. First off, Obito AND Kakashi got their mangekyo at this scene, but we don't see Kakashi use it until Part 2 of the series. However, think back to when Kakashi first used his sharingan in part 1. He claimed he rarely used it because, since it wasn't his to begin with, it put a lot of strain on his chakra. However, as the series progressed, he has been able to use it more and more, even using Kamui multiple times in one battle. So I simply think that, as time progressed, he was able to master more and more of his ocular powers. 

Second, I think Madara wanted this to happen. After seeing Obito apparently "slip away" from the rock he was stuck under, Madara probably realized that Obito's ocular power was to control space and time, and to fully unlock that, he wanted Obito to awaken his mangekyo, which makes me think the old, sleeping wacko played a role in all this, somehow.

Third, and most importantly, just how the hell is Rin "special" now? Apparently Kakashi killed her because the Mist Ninja wanted her for some reason. Hell, they even wanted to retrieve her body for some purpose, and kept fighting even after Obito started ripping into them. She held some value, but what is it? I doubt she's a traitor, because to her death she was the one closest to Kakashi; it awakened his mangekyo as well as Obito's. If she was a traiter, he just would have been like "screw you, bitch" and chidori'd her ass, but no: he was crying, and he gained the eyes of someone who lost the closest person to them. My guess is that we'll learn Rin's importance once these flashbacks are over, when Kakashi tries to justify himself to Obito, because these flashbacks are being told from Obito's perspective. There's a lot we don't understand yet for that reason.

I'm interested to see where things go from here, but again, it's all about explaining these little details, because when lumped together they are rather important. Oh yeah, the art was pretty badass too; bloody Mokuten tree ftw.

....something I just thought of btw, if Obito is angry that Kakashi killed Rin... why didn't he kill Kakashi or try to attack him?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm wondering why Kakashi didn't use the kunai Minato had given him

clarifies the trigger


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 10, 2012)

NF is still fickle as ever I see. 

"This flashback is boring, can we go back to the action already?"

_*Entire chapter of action*_

"This chapter sucked, we didn't learn anything."


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Oct 11, 2012)

I liked this chapter it was entertaining it was but I have a few questions:

How are their eyes linked?

How does Tobi know how to use wood jutsu, and why hasn't he used it since?

Can somebody explain the whole Kakashi MS thing to me because I dont get it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 11, 2012)

NarutoSamaMan said:


> How are their eyes linked?



What, you mean how can Obito see out of it? There's no particular reason, it's just a pseudo phantom limb syndrome for dramatic effect.



> How does Tobi know how to use wood jutsu, and why hasn't he used it since?



He's wearing a suit made out of Hashirama's DNA. Presumably he lost the ability to use Mokuton after he lost the suit but it still isn't quite clear yet.



> Can somebody explain the whole Kakashi MS thing to me because I dont get it.



He activated it and then either forgot about it or couldn't use it until recently.


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 11, 2012)

i reread the chapter just now and realized two things i didn't notice the first time

1. when the mask of one of the hunter-nin was broken you see part of the logo on the headband... only it isn't Kiri's, from the bit i can see it looks like Konoha's leaf symbol... Obito also pauses for a second at this part.

2. We all noticed that Kakashi's sharingan is crying (and bleeding) but did anyone else notice that he has tears in his real eye as well? this is the first time we've seen Kakashi cry from both eyes (not even during the Gaiden after Obito "died")


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Oct 11, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> What, you mean how can Obito see out of it? There's no particular reason, it's just a pseudo phantom limb syndrome for dramatic effect.
> *Ok I understand but how did Obito get MS was by witnessing the Trauma?
> *
> 
> ...


 thanks


----------



## UberDruid (Oct 11, 2012)

Obito gave Bloody Mist their nickname.


----------



## Urek Mazino (Oct 11, 2012)

King of Lightning brings up a good point.....How is Tobito not blind? he doesn't have EMS and from what we know every time you use Mangekyo you lose light in your eyes....so what gives? Is it Kishi shenanigans?

Edit: Not buying Senju DNA.....Like KOL said Danzo proved that even with Senju DNA the Sharigan still lose light


----------



## MrCatalyst (Oct 11, 2012)

Senju cum.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Oct 11, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> NF is still fickle as ever I see.
> 
> "This flashback is boring, can we go back to the action already?"


Maybe if Rin was actually developed as a character I would give a darn.


----------



## Yoko (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm kind of confused about how much time passed from Obito's "death" to this chapter.  On one hand, we have Obito growing SSJ3 hair.  On the other hand, we have Kakashi wearing the same torn mask he wore in the Gaiden, and plus he still has the scabbard for his white chakra sword on his back, which makes it seem like this was still part of the same war.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 11, 2012)

Aleph-1 said:


> Maybe if Rin was actually developed as a character I would give a darn.



Well given the hints this chapter it seems like we might find out a little more about Rin soon.



Yokokorama said:


> I'm kind of confused about how much time passed from Obito's "death" to this chapter.  On one hand, we have Obito growing SSJ3 hair.  On the other hand, we have Kakashi wearing the same torn mask he wore in the Gaiden, and plus he still has the scabbard for his white chakra sword on his back, which makes it seem like this was still part of the same war.



Team Minato fought in the Third Shinobi War, if this isn't just an isolated incident then it's probably the tail end of that conflict.


----------



## takL (Oct 12, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> i reread the chapter just now and realized two things i didn't notice the first time
> 
> 1. when the mask of one of the hunter-nin was broken you see part of the logo on the headband... only it isn't Kiri's, from the bit i can see it looks like Konoha's leaf symbol... Obito also pauses for a second at this part.
> 
> 2. We all noticed that Kakashi's sharingan is crying (and bleeding) but did anyone else notice that he has tears in his real eye as well? this is the first time we've seen Kakashi cry from both eyes (not even during the Gaiden after Obito "died")



 i aint sure if theyre hunter nins. their masks are a bit diffferent to hakus.

3. mokuton sasiki (cottage/plant cloning)no jutsu

obito took a twig off his body and planted the cutting in the 'bloody mist' nins body. then as he made the hand seal the plant shot forth from the nins body.   

French cruller said (obito used) "mokuton, sashiki no jutsu, all of a sudden…!!".  really when obito learned it?


----------



## auem (Oct 12, 2012)

takL said:


> i aint sure if theyre hunter nins. their masks are a bit diffferent to hakus.
> 
> 3. mokuton sasiki (cottage/plant cloning)no jutsu
> 
> ...



i remember some panels during his rehabilitation at madara's cave,where he  sprouted out woods from his palm and experimenting on balancing...i think he was trying to experience these type of jutsus back there....


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 12, 2012)

takL said:


> i aint sure if theyre hunter nins. their masks are a bit diffferent to hakus.
> 
> 3. mokuton sasiki (cottage/plant cloning)no jutsu
> 
> ...



I guess it was the panels with woods we dismissed as balance training.


----------



## takL (Oct 12, 2012)

well he took the twig from the bed.


----------



## auem (Oct 12, 2012)

you are right perhaps...

but i am not worried about it much....i think he was in madara's hideout for months and hence it is more likely than not that he experimented with his hasirama half....


----------



## takL (Oct 12, 2012)

auem said:


> you are right perhaps...
> 
> but i am not worried about it much....i think he was in madara's hideout for months and hence it is more likely than not that he experimented with his hasirama half....



yea but zetus were watching him werent they? and yet french cruller was surprised to see obito use the jutsu out of the blue.


----------



## auem (Oct 13, 2012)

takL said:


> yea but zetus were watching him werent they? and yet french cruller was surprised to see obito use the jutsu out of the blue.


well,after seeing sasuke doing all jutsus out of the ass throughout this manga;such a small feat from obito is nothing to be surprised of...

it is like if you have sharigan you can do anything if you have talent,similarly for mokuton...


----------



## Klue (Oct 13, 2012)

Obito was a natural genius, after all.


----------

